# Rally Events



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've just signed up for the Malvern Cowboy Show :lol: 

Can anyone tell me what are the 'happenings' at these events (rallywise) nowadays, it's been some years since my last attendance. :? 

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As it's the Western Show, at the rally do we all sit round a campfire eating beans and see who can fart the loudest, I'm a poor contender if so. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Becoming gregarious in your old age Tony?  

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

MOI ? just want info..............looks like I won't bother. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> MOI ? just want info..............looks like I won't bother. :wink:
> 
> tony


If your visit to the Cowboy show is televised will the presenters be Dominic and Melinda? :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Usual stuff, tony. People turn up, sit around and talk about their motorhomes, have a few drinks. Then do the same next day, only with more drinks. :wink: 
I believe that at Malvern they do tend to be a bit " cowboy-ish",, with some of that silly walking around in squares. I also believe it's not compulsory, though. 8)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Tony at Malvern Show mhf usually have between 60 and 80 odd vans so its not always that easy to organize a communial get together, a lot of folks go to the evening entertainment also.

Best way is if you see a little crowd sitting out nattering and drinking just take your chair over plonk yourself down introduce yourself and join in, none of them bite :lol: and you get to meet some jolly nice folks and a few characters as well :roll: 

If wet best place is either in your van or at the entertainment

Don't forget your cowboy hat :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Any bring+buy , plus goodies sold in aid of the relevant charity :?: 

tony


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Am not sure what JollyJack Bob your marshal for this show is doing if anything he may do a raffle but will probably post about that near to the time of the show.

If you want to bring anything to sell just place it outside your van, frowned on by Warner's though :roll: but lots of folks do it anyway :lol: 




Jacquie


----------

